# The Obama Flag



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.wftv.com/news/news/local/vet ... /#comments

I think all the vets should be ticked about this. Things like this happen in communist China, Iraq, pre WWII in Germany etc, but here? I think it indicates that liberals who still support Obama don't do so because they like him, they do so because they worship him. They still think he is the messiah.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is sad that anyone does this. I as a Citizen of the USA find it wrong. They are taking a national symbol and altering it to promote propaganda. I also take offense when any group uses the flag. If it be any group....political, cultural, racial, etc. If they are flying the red, white and blue other than showing pride in the country. I take offense.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Kudos to those guys for taking action! Not that I'm surprised. These gnetlemen put their lives on the line for our country which is represented by that symbol. 
What was missing from the Chairwoman's comments was an apology. Too bad the liberals never get that part of the equation. It's ok for them to be offended and then they expect an apology, but if they offend anyone they never consider that they should be apologizing for their mistakes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> but if they offend anyone they never consider that they should be apologizing for their mistakes.


Oh, they apologize, just not for their mistakes. They love to apologize for America. I suppose it's about time for Obama to make another overseas apology tour. If he wants to make an apology tour he should do it right here in the United States. He could start with the family of the Border Patrolman that was killed with their Fast and Furious intended to make American gun owners look bad.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That just ****** me off. That man needs to lose by a landslide and go home.

huntin1


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

ITs not the first time he's done this. Remember his modified presidential seal?


----------

